# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  آموزش کاربا کامپوننت  Fast Report Proffessional

## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان :
با توجه به اهمیت تهیه گزارش در برنامه نویسی بر آن شدم تا اطلاعات هر چند اندک خودم رو در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم.این مقاله در دو بخش تهیه شده که قسمت اول آن شامل آموزش نصب و راه اندازی کامپوننت هستش و قسمت دوم هم راجع به تهیه گزارش پویا و ...
قسمت دوم مقاله هم تا چند روز آینده آماده میشه و در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار خواهد گرفت.
با آرزوی موفقیت 
بابک احدی

----------


## oghab

خیلی خیلی ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## mamizadeh

با سلام
و تشکر از شما دوست گرامی
قبلا هم خیلی به شما زحمت دادیم و از فایل های شما استفاده های زیادی کردیم از جمله آموزش install sheild از اینکه در مورد این کامپوننت هم سعی دارید آموزش درست کنید ممنونم من خودم بد جوری دنبال آموزش این کامپوننت بودم
دوست گرامی بی ادبی هستش نباید بگم چون واسه شما می دونم خیلی زحمت داره ولی خواهش می کنم اگر امکان داشته باشه کمی مفصل تر توضیح بدهید.
به خدا شرمندتونم ...... :خجالت:  
ولی از اینکه زحمت می کشید و واسه افرادی مثل  ما ها این جور آموزش ها را می زارید متشکرم

----------


## babak869

سلام
از لطف و محبت همه دوستان ممنونم
به روی چشم تا 2 یا 3 روز آینده قسمت دوم مقاله هم رو آپلود میکنم تا بقیه دوستان استفاده کنند
موفق باشید

----------


## Developer Programmer

چه خبر از قسمت دوم ؟

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

امیدوارم قسمت دوم اون حرفه ای باشه . موفق باشی

----------


## sorushma

از قسمت دوم خبری نیست که نیست

----------


## yazdan

من هم دنبال آموزش کار با این برنامه بودم که به اینجا رسیدم و جای قسمت دوم رو خالی دیدم .
به هر حال ضمن تشکر از آقای بابک خان امیدوارم فرصت پیدا کنن و قسمت دوم رو روی سایت بگذارن

----------


## ب- تات

جناب احدی ...
قسمت دوم...

----------


## arshia_

آقای احدی عزیز دوسال گذشته ولی خبری از قسمت دوم نشد
اقلا قسمت سوم رو بده

----------


## Will_Smith

دوست من دیگه عملا احتیاجی به وجودمقالات اضافی نیست
چون اولا آقای مهری هم یه مقاله در این رابطه ایجاد کردن که نسبتا کامل تر از مقاله ی آقای احدی هست
و ثانیا سایت خود fast report دمو های نمیشی بصورت Falsh برای آموزش قسمت های مختلف ایجاد کرده لینک هر دو رو برات میزارم
همه دوستان آقای احدی آقای مهری و همین طور هم خود سایت fast report مقاله های و آمزش های خوبی رو اراده کردن که لزومی برای مقاله های بیشتر وجود نداره
فقط یه سری از نکه های خص و جزئی باقی مونده که به تدریج دستمون میاد
مقاله آقای مهری
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...B4+fast+report
دمو های سایت fast report
http://fast-report.com/en/products/fr4-flash-demo.html

----------


## zrezvani

واقعا ممنوننم
لطف کردین

----------

